# Heard chick! For couple minutes for first time. Now nothing Is this NORMAL



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi
I heard a chick in incubator peeping for couple minutes then nothing! day 20 is this normal. Help I worried first time! Read that I should peep back! I don't know how to peep back! So I've been playing day old baby chicks on YouTube next to incubator


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its normal to hear them. They're doing a lot of work to get out and will take breaks to rest.


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, what's up now?


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Three have pipped this morning  now I have to go to work :-(


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's pictures if I got this right


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Four hatched while I was at work, one has started to hatch other two we will see. Five out of eight shipped eggs not bad


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not bad at all for shipped eggs.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

They are adorable! I hope you love 'em up! They look kinda wet! Is it a moisturizing incubator?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Six out of eight  very happy. One egg was fertile but didn't grow and one didn't hatch, but six out of eight is way cool.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes it is. Especially with shipped eggs.

One thing that you will do one day is record the wrong date incubation began. One night I was at my computer talking to a friend, the incubator was behind me on the credenza. I kept hearing something. I realized it was coming from behind me. No way, its too soon. Then I looked at the date I wrote down, it was the wrong date. I was one full week off. Then the scramble began to remove the turner and get ready for the chick explosion.


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow that must of been a shock! I have a book I write down everything hatching day, who from and bloodline  stuck a picture from the movie "Chicken Run" on cover  love that movie!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Narnia077 said:


> Wow that must of been a shock! I have a book I write down everything hatching day, who from and bloodline  stuck a picture from the movie "Chicken Run" on cover  love that movie!


You would not believe how many very experienced people have made this mistake. All it takes is looking at the calendar wrong.


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Six out of seven *

Six out of the seven hatched all doing well! Very happy


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robin416 said:


> You would not believe how many very experienced people have made this mistake. All it takes is looking at the calendar wrong.


I track it all in a spreadsheet.


----------

